# “Like” Big Picture Big Sound on Facebook to win your share of over $4,000 worth of Blu-rays in May



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/bpbs-logo.gif[/img] May is Blu-ray month over at Big Picture Big Sound. They’ve teamed up with Hollywood studios, Panasonic and Dolby to kick off a massive Blu-ray giveaway. For the entire month of May, the site is giving away multiple Blu-ray Discs per day as part of their “Blu-ray a Day in May Giveaway.” Daily prizes will include “Avatar” extended Collector’s Edition, “Tron Legacy 3D/Tron” 5-Disc Blu-ray/DVD combo pack, “Black Swan,” “South Park: The Complete Season 14,” “The Incredibles” and dozens more. Each day a different title is featured. Also available as a daily prize is “Goldberg Variations Acoustica,” a Blu-ray 3D Disc from AIX Records which features jazz interpretations of the music of Bach. This excellent-sounding recording includes both stage and audience perspective mixes in fully lossless Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Surround. 








The grand prize is Panasonic’s latest WiFi networked Blu-ray 3D player, the DMP-BDT210, along with a collection of 31 Blu-ray Discs, one for each day in May. Total retail value of all prizes is over $4,000. The grand prize is worth over $1,200. 

To find out more about the promotion, head over the Blu-ray a Day in May Giveaway page: www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Win-a-Blu-ray-a-Day-in-May-sweepstakes.shtml

To enter, visit Big Picture Big Sound’s Facebook page: www.facebook.com/bigpicturebigsound, “Like” the page and fill out the simple entry form. One entry will qualify you for all drawings. You can win up to once per week and all entrants also qualify for the grand prize drawing on May 31. This giveaway is open to all residents of the US and Canada, over 18 years old.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone know why the facebook link needs to disable the https to "work" properly?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I noticed it too, but not sure why.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I liked them and entered on the facebook page. It would be nice to get some blu rays. I bought my player and use it for instant streaming of netflix and I dont even have any blu ray disc.


----------

